# Help schwinn tiger date



## randallace (Feb 27, 2015)

Looking for help to see how old it is - I picked up this schwinn tiger from a guy who got it at the estate auction of terry Thompson - he was the guy here in ohio who let out all his wild animals then killed himself - this schwinn was his bicycle and he rode it A lot as the evidence bears out - it needs all new bearings, ect from extreme use they are all shot - and the tires appear to have been replaced a few times , they are a mismatch of Japanese and Chinese replacements  ...... I'm still,trying to figure out how far to go with the clean up as It was owned by him , and may have some collector value based on that - it's radiant green BTW
Serial number is J022337 on rear drop out 

Bike has painted wheels - white with red stripes -I was under the impression they all had chrome rims - I also can't find any markings stamped in the wheels -  and 26x1.75 tires of mixed brands - the rear hub is bendix , front hub isn't marked that I can find  - the block pedals bear the letters H and N - the stem bolts are AS stamped but seat post is not - looks like standard schwinn crank set up - missing front rack and light but mounts still there - ect"."......"

Any help with it would be appreciated


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 27, 2015)

If I read it correctly it was made September 9, 1960


----------



## randallace (Feb 27, 2015)

So would this be a 61 model then ?  I've heard if a stem that  was a one year thing - can someone tell me. What that looks like compared to a regular one ? What's the difference ?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 27, 2015)

If you type"61 only stem" in search,there's a few threads showing the stem.can't copy for you from my phone.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 27, 2015)

here is the 61 stem on my friends panther that he is selling. I also have the stem on my 61 traveler


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2015)

If the stem has AS bolts I doubt it's the 61 only issue. Sounds like your wheel sets have been changed out also. Unless you have documentation or some type of hard proof that bike was owned by said person, I wouldn't dump a whole lot into it.


----------



## randallace (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes we have proof of his ownership -


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Unless one of these was owned by a former President of the United States and you had documentation previous ownership isn't going to affect value. For future reference there is a Schwinn serial chart thread at the top of the Schwinn section where you can look up your number. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok - thanks


Given the tire size on there now - think these are schwinn. Wheels ? I have a 1962 straight bar typhoon that has the same white wheels with the same  the red stripe  "...".....


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Photo of bike


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Stem


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Wheels in question -


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Pedals - original ?


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Tiger in front - panther in rear - both radiant green


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

looks like originally, it was a 2 or 3 speed for that hole on front fork to mount a brake. those rims look like they're Murray or Huffy, they're not Schwinn. that bracket in front was part of the front carrier. Prob got tiered of screwing around with the 3 speed and had a fix-it guy replace both rims. peddles are not Schwinn either and would be maybe mid 70's up. handle bars not for that bike too and that bolt or washer looking area on stem,  where bolt is, aint Schwinn. 

So, if you's looking to maintain provenance, clean, spill a bunch of blood or tiger poop over it, and forget it. .

"Once upon a time, all the lions and tigers attacked the bike, chewed up rims, handled bars etc, and after extensive transplants the bike rides to see another day'


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

But I thought that tire size was only fit on schwinn wheels ?

Consider my parade officially rained on ........


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

Also a curiosity is the orange tape "X" on the fenders


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

The t's Harley Davidson logo on rear fender was the business the guy owned - he marked all his bikes and motorcycles that way


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 28, 2015)

26 X 1 3/4 is the Schwinn size.    26 X 1.75 is a different size and won't fit Schwinn rims.  Confusing huh!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

randallace said:


> But I thought that tire size was only fit on schwinn wheels ?
> 
> Consider my parade officially rained on ........




Geez it's been, _like_, a zillion years since I've had to bother with Schwinn  sized tiers, but me tinks Schwinn's size fits everybody else's, what was it a little tight?  but everybody else's don't fit Schwinn , a little loose, . they'll go on but ya have to sweet talk em to bite the rims.

that way Schwinn kept parts sales tight. Back in the 60-70's, ya couldn't buy a tier to fit a Schwinn unless made by/for them which was about an 1/3 price mark-up. . However I was able to coax other brands on with a little finesse and keen eye as to balancing it into the rim.,

I can't recall though, what's funny too is, I have 10 Schwinn's, from 48-2001 lol. but these days there's no problem getting an s-2, s-5, or s-7 size by another maker.

It was one way or de other, loose or tight and me tinks others were loose on Schwinn's cause, me only had Schwinn as a kid, and didn't have the cash every time to afford Schwinn monopoly on their tires. and once I figured out how to balance other's tiers, they didn't pop off.


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

ok just compared the rims to my 58 huffy zephyr and they are indeed identical....... 8(


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

randallace said:


> So would this be a 61 model then ?  I've heard if a stem that  was a one year thing - can someone tell me. What that looks like compared to a regular one ? What's the difference ?




Your serial number J022337 was recorded on Sept 8 1960 and the bike would be considered a 1960 model. The bikes were actually built approximately a month after the serial number's recorded date. Your stem is from a 50's Schwinn and the Tiger had the rolled cheap stem. Here's the 1959 catalog picture for comparison and not much if anything was changed for the 60 model other than the rear reflector.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't think Schwinn did this stem GT, it has that 'looks like a washer' under the bolt thingy:


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> I don't think Schwinn did this stem GT, it has that 'looks like a washer' under the bolt thingy:
> 
> View attachment 199203




The 50's deluxe stem was not threaded in the back and it took a bolt and nut. Someone changed out the bar cinch bolt and added a washer.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

If it's a washer, an actual washer then I agree. But, I'm talking about the 'looks like a washer' being part of the mold, not an actual washer, by the looks of his photo. And that would indicate the stem is also off of the Murray his rims came from..Haven't seen one of those stems in a ton of years but, by recall they're hollow and that fake washer would crunch in and crack.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

If you look at the other not so good pictures you can see the actual shape of the stem along with the AS wedge bolt.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

yup, but bolts are inter changeable,, so, me says, if it's a washer yes but if a molded 'looks like one' than not Schwinn. obviously the photos aren't clear enough. looks like molded to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> yup, but bolts are inter changeable,, so, me says, if it's a washer yes but if a molded 'looks like one' than not Schwinn. obviously the photos aren't clear enough. looks like molded to me.




Here ya go.


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

This help ?


----------



## randallace (Feb 28, 2015)

The front forks have a bolt in them to hold on the front fender


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the extra pictures. That solidifies my previous post on the stem. Schwinn for the most part did not install a drilled fork on a coaster bike so I'd guess that Tiger was originally a geared bike. Coasters had a non drilled fork and the fender attached with a screw into the bottom of the fork.


----------



## randallace (Mar 1, 2015)

So this wAs most likely a Sturmy archer 3 speed then    ?


----------



## randallace (Mar 1, 2015)

So it is a schwinn stem then - any clue on the bars ? I know the grips are from a later time also. ( my brother thinks from a dirt bike )


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2015)

randallace said:


> So this wAs most likely a Sturmy archer 3 speed then    ?




Judging from the rear fender mounting bracket and the drilled fork, I'd say it was equipped with the Bendix two speed manual. 

Can't really get a good angle on the bars but they might be the steer horn #7800 or the Boy Scout #7806. If they are later Schwinn issue there will be a date and part number stamped in the mounting area.


----------



## randallace (Mar 1, 2015)

Will get more pix and look for the numbers thanks so much for your help !!!


----------

